# Basketball Players - In the library.



## keith204 (Jan 20, 2009)

It's nice having connections to get to a place like this.  Here are the first few edits.   Let me know what you think.  

#1 - for fun, the full-res 






#2





#3





#4





#5





#6


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jan 20, 2009)

Almost there, i mean ALMOST THERE!!!!

SO close to OMGFREAKINGAWESOME!!!1!!!11!!


#4 Is the closest to what I mean, but hairy armpits...blech. The lighting on it though, KICKS ASS.


----------



## Nein-reis (Jan 20, 2009)

Very nice light... this is very good work.  You should be happy with these they are strong portraits.  

Looks like you are using 2-3 speed lights with at least one on a snoot?  Care to tell us what your light set up was?


----------



## bwlergh (Jan 20, 2009)

4. The under arm hair is just so unattractive, it's the first thing my eye goes to in that picture and refuses to go anywhere else.

6. Gosh that is gorgeous! That's all I have to say


----------



## keith204 (Jan 20, 2009)

No armpit hair?  I thought that made it look more aggressive...bah.  Tell me what I could do different on each of these to make them better.  

I used 3-4 alien bees.  2 behind the player and barely out of the camera frame - a 40* grid on one, and barn doors on the other to keep the light from hitting the back as much, and to keep it from hitting my camera.  Then one softbox near me for some fill, and a stripbox, or open bee, to the other side/front of the player.

Photos 2 and 3, however, were with a single alien bee b800 - a friend holding it, with a vagabond II strapped to him.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 20, 2009)

#1 has something weird going on with his eyes, his left one especially.

The lighting in #4 is great, well done.


----------



## stsinner (Jan 20, 2009)

In what society would a man shave his armpit hair outside of competitive swimmers?  Hmmm....  Those were some weird comments akin to just calling the guy ugly, since armpit shaving is pretty much unheard of...  Strange that you wouldn't expect to see it or that it would strike you so strongly.

I think you're shots are awesome! Very professional looking.  The first one is really good.  Lots of emotion.


----------



## stsinner (Jan 20, 2009)

Holy razor bumps Batman!!!!  The high res image of #1 is absolutely amazing!!!!  He paid $31.99 for his hat, too!!


----------



## keith204 (Jan 20, 2009)

Big Mike said:


> #1 has something weird going on with his eyes, his left one especially.
> 
> The lighting in #4 is great, well done.



Left eye?  His left, or ours?  I stumbled with this all day, then realized you must have meant what you said - his left.  It's sort of bright, is that what you're seeing?  His right eye, the one you can see more of - was completely in a shadow - and some quick brush adjustments in ACR brought back the detail from what seemed to be nothing but black.



stsinner said:


> In what society would a man shave his armpit hair outside of competitive swimmers?  Hmmm....  Those were some weird comments akin to just calling the guy ugly, since armpit shaving is pretty much unheard of...  Strange that you wouldn't expect to see it or that it would strike you so strongly.
> 
> I think you're shots are awesome! Very professional looking.  The first one is really good.  Lots of emotion.



Amen to the armpit hair thing - man this is America.  Armpit hair and chest hair are things men should be proud of.  



stsinner said:


> Holy razor bumps Batman!!!!  The high res image of #1 is absolutely amazing!!!!  He paid $31.99 for his hat, too!!



Isn't that nuts?  People were asking how the 24-105 paired up with the 5DII, well - there it is.  99% of the photos in this session were with the 24-105, and they all are very, very, very sharp.


----------



## craig (Jan 20, 2009)

Classic shots. I like the style in these.

Love & Bass


----------



## rubbertree (Jan 23, 2009)

These are stunning! I love them! The lighting is amazing, except I have to say I am not a fan of #3. It could use some more light and detail and the same PP as the others. It almost doesn't look like part of the same series.
I think the first one is my favourite. Except for his left eye but you explained that. you can see every pore on that mans face! It's raw and beautiful.


----------



## Terri Walsh (Jan 23, 2009)

Awesome!!!  The armpit hair does not bother me.  Like it should be there as far as I am concerned.  Great shots!  Love the lighting!  That is the area I have alot to learn!


----------



## Project 6 (Jan 24, 2009)

I like the pose in # 2...and the lighting in #4 is awesome...good work


----------



## jglovac (Jan 24, 2009)

wow those are some great shots!!
#4 and 6 especially!


----------

